# CTS 1306 Matte black



## Drumboy (Jan 25, 2008)

I have 2 CTS 1306's that are matte black in color. These are the original split that they first came here with earlier this year, before they made the tip section shorter for shipping purposes. I special ordered 5 of these blanks since they weren't making them anymore and have gotten burned on 2 of them. I have to ask $330.00 per blank shipped to your door. These blanks have been the rage this past year with many being built and being hard to get your hands on. The only way to get this blank is a special order which I have done. Unfortunately two buyers backed out as they took so long to get here from New Zealand. If you have any questions you can text me at 910-279-6574 or on here.

Thank you


----------



## Jolly_J (Oct 28, 2015)

Sent you a text Drumboy


----------



## mbg60 (May 11, 2008)

What is the weight rating?


----------

